# Uniform tax back (Work Clothes)



## topday1 (21 Sep 2007)

Uniform tax back (Work Clothes)

Okay I am on a role here, found out how to claim my rent tax back and I am now contacting my two landlords I had over the last 4 years. 

I was just speaking with a work colleague and he mentioned to me that we can claim tax back based on the clothes we wear to work (Uniform), is this true? I work in an office and have to wear a suit everyday. I need to invest in at least 2 to 3 suits a year. I also try and buy a couple of slacks, shirts, ties over the year. At this stage I lost all the receipts but for future reference can I claim back on such items for work?

Thank you for your advice.


----------



## podowd (21 Sep 2007)

if you work in an office and wear a standard suit (as opposed to a company uniform) there's no tax relief on the cost of your work clothes - in order to be allowable an expense has to be incurred "wholly, exclusively and necessarily" for the purposes of business. Although you can argue that you bought the suits for work and wouldn't use them for anything else the revenue's argument is that it's not used "exclusively" for work, i.e. there's nothing stopping you wearing your suit to the pub, to a wedding or whatever. tax relief on work clothing is aimed at work-specific clothing, e.g. overalls, protective clothing, safety kit etc. 

Rgds

podowd
www.prima.ie


----------



## topday1 (21 Sep 2007)

thank you for your help!! 

It is always worth asking!!

Going to read up on Tax relief!


----------



## ubiquitous (21 Sep 2007)

Go to [broken link removed] & 
follow link to "Tax Briefing Supplement 2006"

The various "expenses in employment" allowances are detailed in this booklet. You should note that these are specific to particular occupations and a bit haphazard in that some occupations are included and some are not, usually for no apparent reason.


----------

